# Using wood wax on outdoor pieces



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm just now finishing rebuilding two garden benches for da little women. I have made the wooden slats out of Cypress and finished them with 50/50 outdoor poly and mineral spirits mix (my own wipe on poly.) I was thinking of applying wood wax on them. I've read on LJ of several folks applying a wax using 0000 steel wool. Having never done so, I thought I'd try it. But then I thought I should ask my friends at Lumber Jocks.

1) Since it's an outdoor bench - would this be a waste of time?
2) Is Wood wax more for indoor pieces - tables, jewelery boxes?
3) If I was to apply the wax, and the piece sits outside is the sun and rain going to cause issues with the wax?


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

That'a a good question. I don't really have a good answer because I don't do outdoor projects. BUT, if the finish looked the way I wanted it to and was built up with enough layers to properly protect the wood. THEN, I would probably leave it at that!!!! I'm kinda lazy and waxing is *very* time consuming and *tedious* with hours of rubbing and rubbing…. I don't really think it would add anything but I'm interested in seeing what everyone else has to say!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Tim, Lord knows that I've already put in an exorbinant amount of hours into the finish already. Hope other jocks give input. Like to know if others have done it or not and why.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

wax is one of the weakest finish elements, its is at best a temporary feel and sheen enhancer, it doesnt add much in the way of protection, for exterior I personally see it as a waste of time, , just my .02


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Charles - this is the conclusion I"m coming too as well. I spoke to a neighbor (great craftsman) and he too suggested to not do it.

Now off to finishing the project and posting it.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

CR1 - you're kidding… right??


----------

